# PHP MySQL and Dreamweaver



## elbowgrease (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok heres my plan, I need to know if it can be done.

I want to use Dreamweaver CS3 with the Developer Toolbox for programming and design.

I use 1and1 linux hosting and they do not allow ODBC access to shared servers. So, I want to use XAMPP as a test server on my PC to design the sign and then upload via ftp the site and import my PHP MySQL databse information into my 1and1 database.
Will that work?


----------

